# Hotronix� New Video Shows Portable Laser Alignment System In Action



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Hotronix® New Video Shows Portable Laser Alignment System In Action*

A new video demonstrates how easy it is to ensure precise placement using the Hotronix® Portable Laser System with your heat press. You’ll see how simple it is to install the system by attaching the laser mounting bracket to the frame and plugging each individual line laser into its receiver. 

An overview is given of the Laser Alignment Wizard. This accessory is included in the Hotronix® Portable Laser System and is printed with five popular layouts and rulers for custom placement. Layout configurations such as horizontal front and back center, script with tail, left chest, and vertically centered placements are created quickly and easily. The video shows how the system allows for faster positioning of names, letters, numbers, and logos with accurate results on every heat printing job. 

Whether you’re dialing in alignment for general placement or a specific job, you’ll see how the Hotronix® Portable Laser Alignment System can help make crooked transfers and wasted time and garments things of the past. The laser is compatible with any brand of heat press on the market.

See what this system can do for you at Portable Heat Press Laser Alignment System .

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520 or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

